# The Complete Guide to Drow Now Available!



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2002)

The latest Nat20 product, "The Complete Guide to Drow" is now available

The Complete Guide to Drow is a stand-alone, world-neutral sourcebook covering everything you ever wanted to know about drow. It focuses on aspects of the drow that escape coverage in conventional sources. 
You'll learn about drow mutations and half-breeds, ranging from the horrific burol (half drow, half mind flayer) to the more common half-demon shur and half-goblin urbam. Six new classes and prestige classes are presented, replete with new feats, magic, and equipment. Subterranean drow society is described in great detail, from social structure and army construction to weapons, poisons, and constructs, including the horrific drow war machines built from hollowed-out shells of giant beetles. 

Rounding it all out are a host of new underdark monsters, campaign ideas, and more. 

You can download a free preview of The Complete Guide to Drow by clicking right here:  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...d&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=272


----------

